# Fleas....



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Question.... What do you use, if anything, for fleas? I have never had a problem with them before. We moved to a beach community and now that the "winter" weather is on it's way out, the fleas are on their way in. Last month, Savannah's groomer found fleas on her. I began advantage on her right away but have not been pleased with the results. I've heard that the fleas around here are almost impossible to get rid of. I don't like the topical because I hate to put that on her (and it stains her fur). I'm just new to this flea thing so would like to hear what you all use. Thank you!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

WhenI asked my vet for med for fleas he gave me a special shampoo for if the dog got fleas. He did not want those flea medicines to be given to my dog but to treat with shampoo if he got fleas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what I use

Flea Be Gone | Elizabeth Essentials

I have a routine in flea season for checking. I check each time I comb them in the am and pm. Always look for dirt specs. If you see a dirt spec, put that spec in water, if it turns brown then you know you have flea dirt. If I see flea dirt, I will find that flea with a tweezer in my hand and when spotted the tweezer is easy to get it fast and kill it. (always look around head, eyes, and moist areas first) 

Then I give a bath immediately. Once I have found flea dirt and get the flea, I check 3 times a day for a week and I give a bath every 3 days even if I don't see another spec. 

This works for me. McC got a flea in May ( different area then where we live) and in August - I also try not walk them in grassy areas but on sidewalks and pavement.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

There are some natural repellents you can use. I can't remember exactly what the ratio is but will be researching now that the weather is finally getting a little warmer and I don't want to use the commercial products on Riley, but you should be able to find easy enough by Google searching (it's mixed and kept in a spray bottle and smells good too they say!)

Tea tree oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, eucalyptus oil, water.

Now if that works, I'll only need to find something to repel the ticks!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am going the natural route this year. Mine had a bad reaction to Vectra and Frontline Plus did not work. I'm using Sandi's formula. I have to purchase them on line. 
Her formula is made up of theraputic grade essential oils. 
12 drops Geranium Oil
1-2 drops Neem Oil
2 drops Lavender Oil
1 oz. Almond Oil as the carrier
I need to PM Sandi and ask her exactly what I should buy as there are more than one type of Lavender and Geranium Oil. 
I sure hope this works! I hate fleas and I hate the chemicals that are suppose to get rid or prevent them!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Boycie got a shot against fleas as well as some kind of liquid put behind his neck. I´m guessing it was Frontline, but I can´t remember.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We do not use any flea medication, I believe treating the problem when and if the problem shows up it's better than giving them medicine every month. Dom got one flea over an year ago and that was about it so far. 

We do treat the yard with diatomaceous earth food grade and it works wonderful. Here is a good reading about how to use it and why it works http://www.richsoil.com/flea-control.jsp
With that in mind, the decision over giving medication is very personal and must take in consideration how is the flea problem where you are. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I use CONFORTIS on both dogs and have been satisfied with it.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Chardy the spray of essential oils looks to be the best option out there. Thanks I'm going to order some thanks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, but Tori gets the credit for the wonderful essential oil spray. I have just tweaked it a bit for our area. I am TOTALLY satisfied----one whole yr. & nothing crawling. We had 2 tick borne diseases before in Greece while using FLP---the ticks loved it! 
Rose Geranium oil is the one to use for ticks. BE SURE & read up the postings on how to apply---this is crucial as essential oils can burn the skin! Also when to apply & how often, plus shaking the bottle each time before using it. A word to the wise. . . is usually disregarded!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tori had mentioned to me in an older thread that it works better for ticks than fleas. The Vet's best works oil spray works better for us and may be cheaper and more convenient than trying to make your own. As Beatriz mentioned, treating the yard (the actual source of fleas) works 1000 times better for us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie had bad reaction to frontline when they got covered in fleas on road while traveling to HH one year. Was horrible. I have seen only few fleas at home through the 4 years. It's always when we visit a neighbors yard. I treat my yard so I have not had a flea problem yet. I'd rather do that or a natural oil than meds. If I had to treat with a med I might try confortis I guess. I'm not good with making my own. Lol.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Tori had mentioned to me in an older thread that it works better for ticks than fleas. The Vet's best works oil spray works better for us and may be cheaper and more convenient than trying to make your own. As Beatriz mentioned, treating the yard (the actual source of fleas) works 1000 times better for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The problem is when one leaves their own yard! 
I have added a few extras in for fleas & so far haven't seen one since last April. We lived in a flea infested area w/about 50 cats next door---who did not stay in their own yard! 
I am so happy the Vet's Best Oil Spray is working for you----it is easier to buy something than to have to mix one's own---for sure, but once you get used to making it & have the oils it is easy.
Anyone can get one flea from outside, but thanks be to this treatment we haven't even seen that one. I am not sure what will happen this spring in Vienna though---stay tuned as fleas are pretty tenacious!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Luckily our problem isn't fleas, but unfortunately since last summer we have had a huge problem with ticks (we had thunder storms every single day with 1 or 2 days without) everytime we treated the yard it was washed away, we tried the natural oils that Sandi uses, natural spray that Dr. Karen Becker suggested, Advantix II, fogged the house with wondercide and sprayed wondercide (which is natural) daily on the pups and nothing was working...we even tried the Herbal Defense Shampoo and Conditioner...you name it we probably tried it as i know that i have left some things off the list of things used. The only thing that seems to have worked was Fiproguard (i was very reluctant to use it, but felt i had no choice) but it's working so far. I felt like a monkey going through the pups coats several times a day and picking ticks off. Let me tell you i would rather deal with fleas any day then to deal with ticks. I have lived in Florida for 23 years and last summer was the first time that i have seen a tick let alone an infestation. :angry:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sandi, can you share what you've added to combat the fleas? I still have all the oils and would like to use it up . I've never seen a tick so we've been lucky and thankful! But, fleas are no joke in our warm weather!



edelweiss said:


> The problem is when one leaves their own yard!
> I have added a few extras in for fleas & so far haven't seen one since last April. We lived in a flea infested area w/about 50 cats next door---who did not stay in their own yard!
> I am so happy the Vet's Best Oil Spray is working for you----it is easier to buy something than to have to mix one's own---for sure, but once you get used to making it & have the oils it is easy.
> Anyone can get one flea from outside, but thanks be to this treatment we haven't even seen that one. I am not sure what will happen this spring in Vienna though---stay tuned as fleas are pretty tenacious!






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. I'm going to try Diatomaceous Earth in the yard and the Vet's best spray. Here's hoping to positive results!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Luckily our problem isn't fleas, but unfortunately since last summer we have had a huge problem with ticks (we had thunder storms every single day with 1 or 2 days without) everytime we treated the yard it was washed away, we tried the natural oils that Sandi uses, natural spray that Dr. Karen Becker suggested, Advantix II, fogged the house with wondercide and sprayed wondercide (which is natural) daily on the pups and nothing was working...we even tried the Herbal Defense Shampoo and Conditioner...you name it we probably tried it as i know that i have left some things off the list of things used. The only thing that seems to have worked was Fiproguard (i was very reluctant to use it, but felt i had no choice) but it's working so far. I felt like a monkey going through the pups coats several times a day and picking ticks off. Let me tell you i would rather deal with fleas any day then to deal with ticks. I have lived in Florida for 23 years and last summer was the first time that i have seen a tick let alone an infestation. :angry:


Oh Deb---I remember this. :angry: oh I dont know how you did it!! You are a strong person... I'd prob took pups and moved...:HistericalSmiley: no kidding I pray I never go through that here in Florida. Like you did finding right treatment for yard is best. 

Your story kinda reminds me of the not so good olden days...
We had fleas years ago with my first dogs. Back then we didn't have Internet or lot of meds. Nothing really. We were young and did not have much let alone what it cost to have yard treatments monthly. You bought flea collars and bathed them but you never got them all. :smilie_tischkante: After that I feel I am living the dream with these two, with all the advancement in pet care across the board today. :aktion033:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Thanks, but Tori gets the credit for the wonderful essential oil spray. I have just tweaked it a bit for our area. I am TOTALLY satisfied----one whole yr. & nothing crawling. We had 2 tick borne diseases before in Greece while using FLP---the ticks loved it!
> Rose Geranium oil is the one to use for ticks. BE SURE & read up the postings on how to apply---this is crucial as essential oils can burn the skin! Also when to apply & how often, plus shaking the bottle each time before using it. A word to the wise. . . is usually disregarded!


Sandi, is there a thread here on how to use the Rose Geranium oil, or something to search online? I have heard that Prim Rose oil works well too for ticks. Do you know if using one of these with other oils is okay (for fleas)? Is there one mixture that works for both ticks and fleas? This is all new to me but I want to give it a try. I'm scared to death of the deer ticks. Zoe had Lyme Disease :angry:. The deer ticks are very difficult to see and once they bite, that's it. I don't want to put Riley in a bubble this summer, but don't want to use commercial pesticides!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you let us know if it works? We're planning an Oregon trip this summer and I'm already scared! I've tried the cedar oil with only small sucess and I have food grade diatomaceous earth to powder them with.



Furbabies mom said:


> I am going the natural route this year. Mine had a bad reaction to Vectra and Frontline Plus did not work. I'm using Sandi's formula. I have to purchase them on line.
> Her formula is made up of theraputic grade essential oils.
> 12 drops Geranium Oil
> 1-2 drops Neem Oil
> ...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> Can you let us know if it works? We're planning an Oregon trip this summer and I'm already scared! I've tried the cedar oil with only small sucess and I have food grade diatomaceous earth to powder them with.


Tori(Grace and Gus's mom) gave this formula to Sandi. She swears by it! If it's good enough for Kitzel, Lisil, Gus and Grace, I'm going to try it too!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Sandi, is there a thread here on how to use the Rose Geranium oil, or something to search online? I have heard that Prim Rose oil works well too for ticks. Do you know if using one of these with other oils is okay (for fleas)? Is there one mixture that works for both ticks and fleas? This is all new to me but I want to give it a try. I'm scared to death of the deer ticks. Zoe had Lyme Disease :angry:. The deer ticks are very difficult to see and once they bite, that's it. I don't want to put Riley in a bubble this summer, but don't want to use commercial pesticides!


Tammy - here is a link to the previous thread. I saved it for future reference!
See post #9 by Tori, Grace's Mom.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...ade-essential-oil-flea-tick-control-dogs.html


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Deb---I remember this. :angry: oh I dont know how you did it!! You are a strong person... I'd prob took pups and moved...:HistericalSmiley: no kidding I pray I never go through that here in Florida. Like you did finding right treatment for yard is best.
> 
> Your story kinda reminds me of the not so good olden days...
> We had fleas years ago with my first dogs. Back then we didn't have Internet or lot of meds. Nothing really. We were young and did not have much let alone what it cost to have yard treatments monthly. You bought flea collars and bathed them but you never got them all. :smilie_tischkante: After that I feel I am living the dream with these two, with all the advancement in pet care across the board today. :aktion033:


Kandis keep your fingers crossed and say a little pray that we don't have all day thunderstorms practically everyday like we did last summer.  I think we had one or maybe two days with no thunderstorm all summer. I think that's why we had the ticks...can't think of anything that would have brought them out like that. So we want a nice hot sunshiney summer and very little rain!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Sandi, can you share what you've added to combat the fleas? I still have all the oils and would like to use it up . I've never seen a tick so we've been lucky and thankful! But, fleas are no joke in our warm weather!
> 
> Marisa, sorry but I just now saw this. We are flying out to Vienna today so am in a rush. I will try to repost my recipe after I get back in a couple of days. If I forget, please PM me a reminder. My brain gets spacey w/jet lag!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis keep your fingers crossed and say a little pray that we don't have all day thunderstorms practically everyday like we did last summer.  I think we had one or maybe two days with no thunderstorm all summer. I think that's why we had the ticks...can't think of anything that would have brought them out like that. So we want a nice hot sunshiney summer and very little rain!


Will do!! :innocent: I bet you got lot of weather off the gulf. My Vet said they live near edge of wooded areas and are under those big oak trees. They like to live where there are lot of damp leaves. I have 9 or more oak trees but most are along edge of property but ticks travel.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Tammy - here is a link to the previous thread. I saved it for future reference!
> See post #9 by Tori, Grace's Mom.
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...ade-essential-oil-flea-tick-control-dogs.html


Thanks ! Definitely giving it a try!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would love to go and get a natural product to use. Though the main concern is, say if the dog licks the area,..........can they ingest the stuff and get sick?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I mostly use the essential spray on the harness. I think the smell would keep them from licking anyhow.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I mostly use the essential spray on the harness. I think the smell would keep them from licking anyhow.


True, but then you never know either! I see that a lot of sprays contain tea tree oil, citronella oil and neem. I understand that neem oil is safe for the skin but if ingested be dangerous:mellow: So confused on what to use and what not to use, its enough to make one crazy:w00t:...........I should know LOL!


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I am getting ready to order some _Diatomaceous earth and some benecficial nematodes. I am hoping they work. I have read great things about them.
_


----------



## perpetualmermaid (Mar 20, 2014)

In the UK we use programme tablets. The dog takes a pill once a month and then the problem goes away. The medication causes the release of pheromones that stop the fleas breeding in the house and so clears the house of potential infestation too


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

4 Tbs. carrier oil
48 drops ROSE geranium
4 spays of tea tree
4 drops Neem 
8 sprays mosquito STOP*
8 drops of lavender

Mix n 16 oz. container & fill up w/distilled water to 16 ozs. Put in spray bottle. Shake with each use.
*mosquito STOP is a ready made product available in Austria: contains alcohol, water, glycerin, Alo leaf juice, lavender oil, tea tree oil, castor oil, lemongrass oil, clove oil, & lemon geranol. 100% natural
Please remember to shake bottle EVERY time before using. I use this multiple times a day in the summer---spray on bandana or harness---NOT skin. I do rub it on my hands & into the fur on the bottom of legs & back of head & tail. I even use it on myself!
If not used appropriately it will not work!!!!!  One must be vigilant.


----------

